# Challenger panel help



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Is Nbq the panel model type?
Is this a bolt down breaker bus?

Sorry for the sideways pic..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Helmut said:


> View attachment 93594
> 
> 
> Is Nbq the panel model type?
> ...


Looks like a BQ
There should be a sticker inside of the panel that lists all of the breakers approved for that panel.

http://www.eaton.com/ecm/groups/public/@pub/@electrical/documents/content/1081453631966.pdf


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Suncoast Power said:


> Looks like a BQ
> There should be a sticker inside of the panel that lists all of the breakers approved for that panel.
> 
> http://www.eaton.com/ecm/groups/public/@pub/@electrical/documents/content/1081453631966.pdf


Yeah, I'm not there. 

Pic was sent in info pack. Hate to get there and find I need a breaker and not have one....


----------

